# Bsrt G Juice....oops!!!



## hbfatty (Dec 7, 2009)

I have been using G Juice on the commutator of my BSRT. Wrong, I guess eh? What is G juice used for? Is it just plain oil? I use their gear lube and the micro oiler oil and thought G juice was used on the comm. Can anyone help me? What do they use on the commutators these days? In the R/C car days we used Energine. Is there something better than that?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Slick7 Voodoo contact fluid.
I use it to clean and lubricate commutators and it prevents carbon buildup.









__________________


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Good Morning:
My experiernce with any " comm drops" has been negative. I don't use don't like and think they deal an early death to arms. But if you must use them you can make your own by mixing Lighter fluid with WD-40 in about 50-50 mix. This works as well as amy of the commercial products and saves a lot of monry Just use this mix or any mix sparingly. If you comm os getting real dirty use less oil on the comm end bearing. JMHO
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I have to use Slick7 Voodoo on a clean commutator for qualifying.

It's the only way I can get the pole position for the extra points.

__________________


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Try 99 % Rubbing Alcohol if you need com drops.I'm like Clydeomite,don't like em.


----------

